# Coming Soon!!



## Morning Star Farm (Sep 26, 2018)

Exciting new caprine additions are coming, starting next month!:truck:


----------



## Morning Star Farm (Sep 26, 2018)

Addition #1 is a 2yr old doe due to kid in May. She will come in a few weeks and have a wether friend for now. Pictured as a junior, photo courtesy of DCP. She is bred to a * Buck. He is young, but his sire scored an EEE 92 in LA with an E in back and rump and has numerous finished champion daughters. His dam is one of my favorite does in the country. She is a 4*M, SGCH and scored a VVEV89 with E's in Legs, back and rump. She also has finished champion daughters. This is an exciting cross and I'm looking forward to seeing the kids!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

:inlove: She's gorgeous. Congratualtions!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice, congrats.


----------



## Morning Star Farm (Sep 26, 2018)

MellonFriend said:


> :inlove: She's gorgeous. Congratualtions!


Thank you! I'm excited. It's been about 1.5 years since I had goats. I had been raising them for quite a few years before that, but sold them after a hard year and decided to focus on my horses. I don't regret that, but I'm going to try to get back into them to have a little income. We'll see how it goes.


toth boer goats said:


> Very nice, congrats.


Thank you


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Awesome that you are getting back into goats. You have such a great eye for conformation, I can't wait to see the goats you choose and breed. (thumbup)


----------



## Morning Star Farm (Sep 26, 2018)

MellonFriend said:


> Awesome that you are getting back into goats. You have such a great eye for conformation, I can't wait to see the goats you choose and breed. (thumbup)


Thanks! I am extremely critical when it comes to my goats and picky about what I buy. Obviously, it's hard to find a "perfect" goat, especially when you can't and don't want to spend thousands on one kid, but I'm very happy with the animals I'm getting. I think they will be a good foundation.


----------



## NDinKY (Aug 3, 2019)

She’s beautiful, congrats!!! Cant wait to see her babies!


----------



## Morning Star Farm (Sep 26, 2018)

NDinKY said:


> She's beautiful, congrats!!! Cant wait to see her babies!


Thank you! I should be getting her later next month.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Very nice doe! Cant wait to see pictures of the wee ones!


----------



## Morning Star Farm (Sep 26, 2018)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Very nice doe! Cant wait to see pictures of the wee ones!


It won't be too long for that! She's due in mid-May. No due date which is fun, but it shouldn't be hard. I'm too familiar with the doe code. A well known Nigerian breeder only feeds her bred does in the morning and says she's had no kids born at night in 20 years so I'm going to try that. Hopefully they will still graze during the day.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

(woot)(woot)

I am so happy for you my friend!!


----------



## Morning Star Farm (Sep 26, 2018)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> (woot)(woot)
> 
> I am so happy for you my friend!!


Thank you!!


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Very exciting - keep us updated!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

I have not heard of that before. I feed morning & evening. My girls usually kidd @ 3 in the afternoon. I havent had a night delivery in 5.years. But as we know..."Doe Code" can change all of that. :heehee::haha:


----------



## Morning Star Farm (Sep 26, 2018)

goatblessings said:


> Very exciting - keep us updated!


I certainly will!



Moers kiko boars said:


> I have not heard of that before. I feed morning & evening. My girls usually kidd @ 3 in the afternoon. I havent had a night delivery in 5.years. But as we know..."Doe Code" can change all of that. :heehee::haha:


I used to do the same and for the most part my does kidded on nice warm sunny afternoons. So easy! I only had one doe who was just a silly brat and liked to be annoying. She kidded at 2am, after she started going into labor while I was on my way back from a show. That was a long day!! But she gave me gorgeous does so I couldn't complain.


----------



## Morning Star Farm (Sep 26, 2018)

The doe's sire and dam








And the planned breeding which should produce some very nice kids. Snapshots from my site.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Those beards! ohlala:


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Beautiful colors!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Congratulations on the new addition! Can't wait to see what she produces! And I believe I know which well known breeder you are talking about who feeds her does in the morning. 
I feed mine morning and evening and have had kids come anytime between 3:00 in the afternoon and 10:30 at night! My does never kid in the morning.


----------



## Morning Star Farm (Sep 26, 2018)

Well unfortunately I will not be getting goats again this year. Things just didn't work out due to some very unplanned expenses, so a friend of mine has the bred doe now. Maybe next year I can get back into goats!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Im so sorry.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Sorry to hear that!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Oh that's a shame. That must be very disappointing.


----------



## NDinKY (Aug 3, 2019)

That’s a bummer, sorry to hear that. Hopefully next year works out.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so sorry.


----------



## Morning Star Farm (Sep 26, 2018)

Thanks everyone. Yes, obviously I am disappointed, but perhaps next year will be better and in the meantime, I will enjoy seeing all of the cute goats on here!


----------

